# Réseau Mac/PC. Le finder ne voit que la moitié des fichiers



## alxdesign (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je viens de mettre en réseau mon nouveau MBP (lion) avec mon PC (win7 64bits), le but étant d'avoir un accès aux fichiers de mon PC depuis mon MAC.
Tout fonctionne plutôt bien, à l'exception d'un détail incompréhensible et difficilement explicable :

*Le finder n'affiche pas la totalité des sous-dossier et fichiers présents dans le dossier partagé du PC.* 
La liste de fichiers ou dossiers, si elle est trop longue, bloque à la lettre P, ou M, donc en gros, j'ai  accès à tous les dossiers dont la première lettre est A ou B, C, .... M... et ensuite plus rien.

J'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rencontré ce soucis, je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le net qui puisse faire référence à ce problème, c'est pourquoi je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide et espère sincèrement qu'une explication rationnelle existe.

Merci 

Alx


----------



## Tribal (29 Septembre 2011)

...ben...en fait ; si ! J'pense que t'es le seul ! xD Plus sérieusement, ton problème est assez ... Atypique ! As tu fait 2-3 tests standard pour isoler les raisons de ton souci ? Genre créer un fichier sur le PC avec un nom volontairement vers M ; avant ou après et voir comment tu voyais ça sur le Mac ?  Je pars bien sur du principe que tu es sur des fichiers présents sur ton PC. Honnêtement le problème que tu rencontres me semble trop peu probable pour ne pas etre une erreur d'innatention humaine ; sans vouloir te vexer.  Tu pourrais poster des screenshots de tout ça ?  Good luck.


----------



## alxdesign (30 Septembre 2011)

Alors voila.
Déjà merci pour cette première réponse. Pas de soucis, je pense également que c'est une erreur qui vient de moi, voici dans un premier temps une capture d'un des dossier présent sur le PC, et de ce que le finder m'affiche sur le MAC.







Je vais essayer de faire quelques nouveaux tests, histoire de comprendre un peu mieux comme t tout çà se comporte.

Je reviens dès que j'ai des news. A tout à l'heure peut être et merci.

Alx

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------

je viens de faire un premier test qui consiste à créer 2 dossiers test sur ce même dossier.
L'un se nomme "AAAA" et l'autre "ZZZZ"

Le dossier "AAAA" s'est placé en haut de la liste et a fait disparaitre le dernier dossier visible dans le finder "PENELOPE", tandis que le dossier test "ZZZZ" ne s'est jamais affiché dans le finder.

Si je demande au finder de trier les dossier par date de création, le dossier "ZZZZ" ne s'affiche toujours pas, il est donc réellement absent de la liste. bizarre...


----------



## alxdesign (30 Septembre 2011)

Après plusieurs séries de tests (désactivation de firewalls, repartage du dossier qui pose problème sur win7, etc...) je ne parviens toujours pas à charger la totalité des dossiers ou fichiers contenus dans le dossier partagé, pourtant bien visible sur le Finder.

Je constate également que d'autres supports (ex : mon disque dur externe branché sur le PC) ne posent pas ce problème et affiche la totalité des dossiers et fichiers sur le finder du mac, la manip est pourtant la même.

Existe t'il des restrictions sur le partage de dossier, quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème, je suis vraiment perdu car j'ai le sentiment d'avoir tout essayé. Je ne sais toujours pas d'ailleurs si le problème vient d'un paramétrage sur le Mac ou sur le PC...

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Alx


----------



## alxdesign (3 Octobre 2011)

personne n'a une petite idée ? un partage qui fonctionne à moitié c'est quand même étrange non ?


----------



## alxdesign (4 Octobre 2011)

Je poursuis mes recherches concernant ce gros soucis.
Je viens de constater que d'une manière générale, quel que soit le disque ou dossier partage depuis mon PC, mon finder sur le mac n'affiche que les 35 premiers éléments. Je n'ai donc pas une question de nom de dossiers trop longs ou caractères spéciaux qui trainent.

Je suis très étonné également de constater que l'ipad de ma femme ne pose aucun problème sur le même partage... il affiche tout LUI !

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide là-dessus, peut être une astuce pour reinitialiser les paramètres ou fichiers temps du finder, enfin quelque chose qui permette de lui remettre un peu les pendules à zéro...

Merci d'avance à celui qui m'apportera un peu de lumière sur ce problème très obscure.

++
Alx


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Si tu affiches sous forme d'icones, c'est pareil?


----------



## alxdesign (4 Octobre 2011)

malheureusement oui, meme en affichant les fichiers cachés je vois rien de plus.
En supprimant des fichiers cachés, je constate que ca me fait gagner un dossier de plus qui peut s'afficher (la lettre qui suit). Si je supprimait 10 dossiers affichés, j'aurais 10 fichiers de plus en bas de la liste... à la limite de 35 éléments affichés.
bizarre quand même !


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Ben je ne parle pas des fichiers cachés mais de l'affiche sous forme d'icone (au lieu de ton affichage liste).


----------



## alxdesign (4 Octobre 2011)

euh oui, au temps pour moi, je parlais bien des types d'affichage, ca ne change rien...
Non vraiment je ne comprends pas, d'autant plus que je suis sur une OS propre, n'ayant le macbook pro que depuis une semaine. Y'a pas une histoire de pare feu côté mac qui pourrait causer ce problème. C'est comme si on me limitait à la visualisation de 35 elements Max pour les dossiers de partage...


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Et en agrandissant la fenetre?


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et en agrandissant la fenetre?


Là, on sent le Sage.
On voit qu'il y a de l'expérience...
Soyons pragmatiques, avant de chercher un phénomène paranormal...


----------



## alxdesign (4 Octobre 2011)

euh... en agrandissant la fenêtre... ah oui çà aurait pu être une solution brillante mais c'est bien évidemment la première chose que j'ai faite le premier jour où j'ai constaté ce problème.

Peut-être que c'est quelque-chose d'aussi simple que çà, mais perso je vois plus... ayant connecté l'ipad sur ce même dossier partagé sans aucun problème, je pense que le soucis est vraiment côté Macbook pro.

Phénomène paranormal... je commence à y croire... et j'ai très peur


----------



## alxdesign (5 Octobre 2011)

Alors en fait je viens de constater un truc assez intéressant.

*En effectuant la manip CMD+Maj+G* (aller à un dossier) et en saisissant le nom d'un dossier présent dans le dossier partagé, mais qui n'est pas affiché dans mon finder (car commençant par la lettre T, et donc trop loin dans la liste), il se produit l'espace d'une fraction de seconde, un affichage puis disparition du dit dossier. Il est donc bien sur le réseau, c'est juste que le finder ne l'affiche pas.

C'est encore plus bizarre que ce que j'avais pu imaginer... ça vous dit quelque chose ? :sleep:

Merci en tout cas de votre aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Octobre 2011)

alxdesign a dit:


> Alors en fait je viens de constater un truc assez intéressant.
> 
> *En effectuant la manip CMD+Maj+G* (aller à un dossier) et en saisissant le nom d'un dossier présent dans le dossier partagé, mais qui n'est pas affiché dans mon finder (car commençant par la lettre T, et donc trop loin dans la liste), il se produit l'espace d'une fraction de seconde, un affichage puis disparition du dit dossier. Il est donc bien sur le réseau, c'est juste que le finder ne l'affiche pas.
> 
> ...



Oui, curieux en effet.

Il faudrait peut-être essayer un autre gestionnaire de fichiers pour voir si le pb est à ce niveau.
Path Finder a une version d'évaluation gratuite.
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche184104-path-finder.html


----------



## alxdesign (5 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour l'info, c'est une solution qui permettrait effectivement d'écarter tout bug lié directement au finder... ou pas.
Du coup, je viens de l'installer, cependant il n'affiche pas les réseaux, même avec un CMD+K, je n'ai rien sur le volet de gauche, pas de PARTAGE comme dans le finder ou je pourrais trouver le nom de mon PC. Je ne vois que le disque dur Mac HD, et tout ce qui s'y trouve, mais je vois pas d'option pour afficher le réseau... quand çà veut pas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------

bien, je viens finalement d'afficher le reseau après une petite update de path finder.
Le problème reste entier, il m'affiche exactement la même chose... J'ai toujours des listes incomplètes de fichiers. pffff


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Octobre 2011)

Alors, j'avais pas bien lu. 
Le Mac est sous Lion....

Il y a toute une littérature sur le net ( et sur le forum) quant aux problèmes de partages entre Lion et windows via Samba/smb.

Pour certains pb avec SMB, Apple recommande le passage à Samba 3.
Pour ton pb, je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution...


----------



## alxdesign (5 Octobre 2011)

ah cette piste est intéressante... mais ça consiste en quoi le passage à Samba 3 ? c'est une mise à jour ou c'est une re-formulation de smb://nomdureseau ? :mouais:


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Octobre 2011)

alxdesign a dit:


> ah cette piste est intéressante... mais ça consiste en quoi le passage à Samba 3 ? c'est une mise à jour ou c'est une re-formulation de smb://nomdureseau ? :mouais:


Ca consiste en l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Samba.
Mais le pb n'est peut-être pas là. De plus, tu es peut-être déjà sous Samba 3.

Par curiosité, j'ai regardé quelle version Samba j'avais chez moi.
Je suis sous Snow Léopard 10.6.8, et j'ai l'impression que je suis suis en version 3 de Samba.

Pour le voir, il faut , dans le menu "Pomme":
"A propos de ce Mac"---Logiciels---Historiques, puis regarder le fichier log.smbd.
Voilà ce que j'ai chez moi (au démarrage de la machine).
[2011/10/05 08:13:09, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.7/samba/source/smbd/server.c:main(937)
smbd version 3.0.28a-apple started.
J'en conclu que je suis en Samba 3...

Samba 3.0.28 pour Mac est téléchargeable, par exemple à cette adresse
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche183334-samba.html

Mais bon, je suis loin d'être sûr que ça va résoudre ton pb...
Un spécialise Mac OS pourrait donner son avis...
Il ne faudrait pas non plus que ça sème le bocson...


----------



## alxdesign (5 Octobre 2011)

merci polo, je vais regarder du côté de ma version de samba... J'ai vraiment pas envie de faire une reinstall de l'OS, j'suis même pas certain que çà changerait grand chose. Ce qui m'intéresserait, ce serait d'avoir la confirmation que çà fonctionne, mais faut trouver qqun qui ait fait un partage entre ces 2 config, ou qui prenne le temps de tester.
Je verifie ma version de samba, ce sera déjà çà.

Merci !
Alx


----------



## alxdesign (5 Octobre 2011)

Pour donner suite a l'analyse du Mac et des historiques, je ne trouve aucune trace de fichiers smb, ni même d'une quelconque version de samba. Etant sur Lion, peut être que ces infos sont localisées ailleurs... je vais voir du côté de google ce qui se trame, mais j'ai bien peur que cet OS soit encore trop jeune pour que ce type d'infos remontent déjà.

à suivre...


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

un ptit up au cas ou... moi je sèche complètement, et c'est pas faute de persévérance.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Si un spécialiste de Lion n'a pas la solution, il n'y a plus qu'une trace pour essayer de comprendre.
Ca ne résoudra pas le pb, mais ça donnera peut-être une idée.

On pourrait tracer à partir de l'exemple au début du post (sur le développement du dossier works).
Donc, après s'être connecté à partir du Finder sur le PC, on voit le dossier works.

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, on lance la commande:
sudo tcpdump -v -c 200 -A host AdresseIPduPC  (c'est pour tracer le 200 premières lignes entre le Mac et le PC)

On clique sur le dossier works pour le développer.
Dans la fenêtre Teminal, ça doit défiler.

Ensuite, on regarde le résultat dans la fenêtre Terminal.
On verra le protocole utilisé.
On verra aussi en clair le développement du dossier works.
On verra ainsi si le PC envoie la totalité des dossiers, ou pas.
S'il envoie la totalité, il sera alors hors de cause...
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Hello
Merci pour ta réponse, je viens de tester mais c pas concluant.

ALXDESIGNMAC:~ alxdesign$ *sudo tcpdump -v -c 200 -A host 192.168.0.10*
tcpdump: WARNING: fw0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: listening on fw0, link-type APPLE_IP_OVER_IEEE1394 (Apple IP-over-IEEE 1394), capture size 65535 bytes

Le test ne donne rien, j'ai peut être happé qqchose. Ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'ipad lis tous les sous-dossiers sans soucis.

Maintenant çà me fait penser que étant chez Numéricable, il pourrait peut-être y avoir un problème de rooter, un pare feu que le mac n'apprécie pas... enfin ce ne sont que des hypothèses "hypothétiques"...

Je suis prêt à faire tous les tests dispo dans le terminal, mais çà coince.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Alors, c'est curieux.
Le tcpdump essaye de tracer sur l'interface firewire.
Le Mac est en ethernet, en wifi?

Si c'est de l'ethernet, passe la commande:
sudo tcpdump -i en0 -v -c 150 -A host 192.168.0.10

Si c'est du wifi, il faut remplacer en0 par en1

Dans la configuration réseau, Firewire n'est pas en première position, par hasard?

Pour le pare feu, je ne crois pas, c'est un affichage partiel, mais il affiche. Donc il n'y a pas de blocage.


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Merci bop pour cette précision.
En ce qui concerne le firewire, non il n'est pas en première position, c'est bien le WIFI qui est au début de la liste dans mes réglages réseaux... tous les autres sont au rouge.

Le terminal me retourne une tripotée de lignes qui je suppose sont une description de tout ce qui se passe au moment de l'ouverture du dossier partagé WORKS, puisque c'est l'action que je lance au moment ou je valide ma ligne de code dans le terminal.

Pour ne pas copier la totalité, ce serai sans intérêt je pense, voici les dernières lignes qui te parleront sans doute plus qu'à moi.

.....m.h2..............
.G...1.P
18:41:36.232524 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 9112, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 172)
    192.168.0.21.51314 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x11a8 (correct), seq 120:240, ack 96, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 306678473 ecr 3241790], length 120SMB PACKET: SMBtrans (REQUEST)

E...#.@.@..D.......
.r..\^...:."...........
.G...1w>...t.SMB%.........................................:......Z.......5..\.P.I.P.E.\.L.A.N.M.A.N...h.WrLehDO.B16BBDz.........
150 packets captured
228 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel


La dernière ligne est plutôt positive non ? Si tu veux le compte rendu complet et si, je l'ai conservé. Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Ce qui serait intéressant à voir, c'est plutôt les lignes où on voit les noms des dossiers.
Une dizaine de lignes avant, et une dizaine de lignes après.

Si tu ne les vois pas, c'est que 150 lignes ne sont pas suffisantes.
Dans la ligne de commande, mets -c 300 au lieu de -c 150.

Voilà ce que je vois chez moi quand je développe un dossier d'un PC (windows 7)

19:22:37.582600 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 26669, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    maillon-pc.home.microsoft-ds > ps3mediaserverimachome-1.home.51440: Flags [.], cksum 0x709e (correct), seq 2477:3925, ack 576, win 258, options [nop,nop,TS val 4402534 ecr 990735427], length 1448WARNING: Packet is continued in later TCP segments
SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...h-@...	...............E.........p......
lC...4.SMB2.........................E	

.....
.8.....D................p...`........:..Q.......(.......(.......(...........................................................h........:..Q.......(.......(.......(...................................................................p.........m.9.....m.9....U..=......3?............ ......".............D.S._.S.T.O.~.1...........D.S._.S.t.o.r.e.p........:..Q...^zi,.%..^zi,.%..^zi,.%................................A.F.F.I.C.H.~.1.........A.F.F.I.C.H.A.G.E.x...........\....:N.\....:N.\...b.R.\.................................A.U.T.R.E.S.~.1.........A.U.T.R.E.S. .C.L.U.B.S...p.........D'z....}&.~....}&.~....}&.~.........................................................C.O.N.C.O.U.R.S............7>.Q...............................................*.........D.O.C.U.M.E.~.1.........D.O.C.U.M.E.N.T.S. .I.N.S.C.R.I.P.T.I.O.N.p.......,S@.(...Kv..(...Kv..(...Kv..(.................................E.D.U.C.A.T.~.1.........E.D.U.C.A.T.I.O.N.............Q...k.B.q...k.B.q...k.B.q.......................".........F.I.C.H.I.E.~.1............. .3?....t.............. ...B.........L.I.S.T.I.N.~.1...X.L.S.L.I.S.T.I.N.G. .C.A.N.I.M.A.R.C.H.E. .1.3...0.5...2.0.1.0...x.l.s..........-3.Q....5`..~...5`..~...5`..~...................... .........M.A.I.R.I.E.~.1.........M.A.I.R.I.E. .S.T. .E.R.B.L.O.N...p........#.A.u.._....u.._....u...OFoM{..................
19:22:37.582704 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 26670, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 708)
    maillon-pc.home.microsoft-ds > ps3mediaserverimachome-1.home.51440: Flags [P.], cksum 0x6b92 (correct), seq 3925:4581, ack 576, win 258, options [nop,nop,TS val 4402534 ecr 990735427], length 656SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E...h.@...................Ka........k......
lC......................................P.h.o.t.o.s.......p........4S.Q.........................................................P.U.B.C.L.U.~.1.........P.U.B. .C.L.U.B...p.......n.\.Q......$Jr.....$Jr.....$Jr........................................................R.E.U.N.I.O.N.S...p.......#...~.....f<......f<......f<..........................................................S.T.A.G.E.S..............."...Q...(}......(}......(}..........................(.........S.T.A.T.U.T.~.1.........S.T.A.T.U.T.S. .E.T. .R.E.G.L.E.M.E.N.T.............T.Q....b..Jr...b..Jr...b..Jr................................S.U.P.P.O.R.~.1.........S.U.P.P.O.R.T.S. .C.O.U.R.S.......
19:22:37.582728 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 30531, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52, bad cksum 0 (->4013)!)
    ps3mediaserverimachome-1.home.51440 > maillon-pc.home.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x8394 (incorrect -> 0x2b5c), ack 4581, win 32417, options [nop,nop,TS val 990735427 ecr 4402534], length 0
E..4wC@.@.....................M...~........
lC.C-f
19:22:37.590183 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 7734, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 162, bad cksum 0 (->98b2)!)
    ps3mediaserverimachome-1.home.51440 > maillon-pc.home.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x8402 (incorrect -> 0x83d4), seq 576:686,

C'est assez loin dans la trace...


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

cool, merci pour ton test. J'ai également fait un test tout à l'heure, j'avais effectivement passé mon truc de 150 à 500.
Voila ce que ça donne chez moi, les dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas dans le finder ne sont effectivement pas présents dans ces lignes. Voici donc une partie du résultat. Ca à l'air d'être plus "le merdier" que chez toi non ?... tu partages bien en smb ?



E...%.@.@..........
..........~y.....7.....
.c"<.9.K.....SMB2............................d...
.............d.D.........g......-.........\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.D.o.c.u.m.e.n.t.s.\.E.N.T.R.E.P.R.I.S.E.\.W.O.R.K.S.\.*...
20:12:36.632438 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 25404, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.51468: Flags [.], cksum 0xe11b (correct), seq 837:2285, ack 818, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 3791692 ecr 308486716], length 1448WARNING: Packet is continued in later TCP segments
SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...c<@....p...
..........~y.......>.......
.9.L.c"<.....SMB2...........................

.....
.8.....D..........%.....`...`...............W.t.....W.t.....W.t.............................................................h...............W.t.....W.t.....W.t.....................................................................p.......W.t.....W.t.....[...>...[...>............ ......".............D.S._.S.T.O.~.1...........D.S._.S.t.o.r.e.p...............J.......J.......J.............................................................A.m.s.l.e.r.......h........Y........0^@c....0^@c....0^@c......................
.................................A.n.t.o.r.p.......L.O
.....6.......6......Q.............................................................B.A.S.D.E.M.......x.................'.......'...........................................C.M.A.R.C.E.~.1.........C. .M.a.r.c.e.a.u.x.......h.........'......wGE.....wGE.....wGE........................
.................................C.-.M.o.d..........J.>.....!..\....!..\....!..\.................................C.R.C.I.B.O.~.1.........C.R.C.I. .B.o.u.r.g.o.g.n.e...............q.......in......in......in..........................$.........D.A.N.I.L.E.~.1.........D.a.n.i...l.e. .S.e.r.r.a.v.a.l.l.e.......x...............]:LE....]:LE....]:LE..................................D.A.Y.S.C.O.~.1.........D.a.y.s.c.o.v.e.r.y.......p.......bZ........M.......M.......M...........................................................D.i.n.a.b.a.r.....p.......by[1....
20:12:36.632973 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 25405, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.51468: Flags [.], cksum 0xc177 (correct), seq 2285:3733, ack 818, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 3791692 ecr 308486716], length 1448SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E...c=@....o...
...........!.......>.w.....
.9.L.c"<..............................................................................E.L.E.A.Z.A.R.....x.......;v......aPrE....aPrE....aPrE..................................E.L.I.S.A.L.~.1.........E.l.i.s.a. .L.e.i.t.a.o.............j......i.F.....i.F.....i.F..................................E.N.E.R.G.I.~.1.........E.n.e.r.g.i.e. .P.i.e.c.e.s........................i.F.....i.F.....i.F........................ .........E.S.P.A.C.E.~.1.........E.s.p.a.c.e. .G.r.a.p.h.i.q.u.e...h........./.................................................
.................................F.A.D.A.S.h........9.{......b.E|....b.E|....b.E|......................
.................................F.o.n.t.s.........Y%y.....c].G....c].G....c].G........................".........F.R.E.Q.U.E.~.1.........F.r.e.q.u.e.n.c.e. .p.l.u.s. .f.m.........h.........EH......EH......EH........................ .........G.E.O.R.G.E.~.1.........G.e.o.r.g.e.s. .C.a.s.t.i.l.l.e...x.......6.......w.]H....w.]H....w.]H..................................G.I.L.L.E.S.~.1.........G.i.l.l.e.s. .F.a.v.i.e.r.x........b>......................0.BS.................................G.O.L.F.Q.U.~.1.........G.O.L.F. .Q.U.E.T.I.G.N.Y.p...............8.bH....8.bH....8.bH..................................H.T.P.R.I.V.~.1.........H.T. .P.R.I.V.E...x.......O..........H.......H.......H..................................I.M.G.&.V.E.~.1.........I.M.G.&.V.E.C.T.O.R.......x.......kSN6....F.......F.......F.......
20:12:36.632992 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 36796, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.51468 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x8807 (correct), ack 3733, win 65341, options [nop,nop,TS val 308486722 ecr 3791692], length 0
E..4..@.@.)........
...............=.......
.c"B.9.L
20:12:36.633548 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 25406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.51468: Flags [.], cksum 0x20a9 (correct), seq 3733:5181, ack 818, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 3791692 ecr 308486716], length 1448SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E...c>@....n...
...................> ......
.9.L.c"<..............................I.N.T.E.R.A.~.1.........I.n.t.e.r.a.c.t.i.f.......x.........a......L.K.....L.K.....L.K..................................I.N.T.I.M.I.~.1.........i.n.t.i.m.i.t.o.y.s.................W.........?.......?.......?.................................J.A.C.Q.U.E.~.1.........J.a.c.q.u.e.s. .P.r.e.v.o.t.......x...............m.......m.......m.....................................K.I.N.G.O.F.~.1.........K.i.n.g. .O.f. .W.e.a.r...x........	.{....=.@.....=.@.....=.@...................................L.E.P.R.I.M.~.1.........L.e. .P.r.i.m.e.u.r.......h.......i..}....p.......p.......p...........................
.................................M.e.r.c.k.h.......G.........x.......x.......x...........................................................M.M.A.....x................_cK....._cK....._cK..................................M.O.N.G.O.L.~.1.........M.o.n.g.o.l.i.a. .S.t.a.r..........h........!.......!.......!...................................M.Y.C.R.A.Z.~.1.........M.y. .C.r.a.z.y. .S.t.u.f.f.......h.......`....|...............>.......>........................................................N.G.F.....p.........f.......eK......eK......eK..................................O.N.O.F.F.O.~.1.........O.n.o.f.f.o.n.i.c..........]........jK......jK......&...................................O.U.T.I.L.A.~.1.........O.u.t.i.l. .A.d.m.i.n. .s.w.f.............#s?.....1.lK....1.lK....1.lK............................................
20:12:36.633727 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 25407, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 68)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.51468: Flags [P.], cksum 0x314d (correct), seq 5181:5197, ack 818, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 3791692 ecr 308486716], length 16SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Mais au fait Polo, tu es bien sur Léopard 10.6.8 ? pas sur Lion ?
Pour donner suite à l'histoire de la version Samba de mon Mac, en fait comme y a eu du changement avec Lion, je ne sais pas si du coup le problème ne vient pas un peu de là...

L'ipad de ma copine va bientôt passer sur l'OS5, j'espère que ça fera pas la même chose.
En tout cas encore merci pour ton aide, à défaut de trouver la solution à mon problème, j'aurai au moins appris de trois trucs avec le terminal


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Je suis bien sur Léopard en 10.6.8, et, comme toi, je partage en SMB (on le voit bien sur nos deux traces).

Le fait que le PC ne transmette pas l'intégralité des dossiers est quand même anormal.
Lion peut pas afficher ce qu'il n'a pas reçu...
Pourquoi le PC ne lui envoie pas la suite...

Si tu prends ma trace, le PC renvoie (SMB PACKET Reply) 1500+708 octets, et tout s'affiche dans le Finder. Mais j'ai moins d'infos que toi à afficher.

Sur ta trace, ton PC renvoie 1500+1500+1500+68 octets.
Mais on voit pas la fin. Pourrais-tu envoyer la suite STP?  50 lignes en plus ....
On verrait peut-être ce qui cloche....

Je ferai un test chez moi avec un répertoire plus conséquent.

Peut-être une autre idée, peux-tu regarder ton fichier smb.conf (sous /private/etc). Il contient la conf pour Samba.
Mets le dans le fil. On verra peut-être quelque chose...


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Je vais te faire un test plus simple et tu pourras facilement faire la meme chose si tu souhaite comparer tes résultats aux miens.

Je pose un dossier "TEST" sur le bureau du PC, dans lequel je vais créer 60 dossiers numérotés test1, test1-copie, etc... (voir image ci dessous)







Je vais partager cet ensemble en faisant un clic droit sur ce dossier et en allant dans "propriétés" puis partager "avec tout le monde"

Ensuite je lance mon Mac, et je fait un coup de terminal en ouvrant ce dossier TEST.
Je t'envoie les lignes de code (enfin un echantillon bien représentatif), et surtout je te dis combien de dossiers ont été zappés.

Je reviens dans 10 minutes et je rebalance mes test... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Et voila, mon finder me retourne 36 dossier au lieu des 60 attendus.
Voici le compte rendu extrait du début et de la fin, on voit bien les traces correspondantes à l'ouverture des 36 premiers sous-dossiers. Je m'excuse par avance pour le code qui suit, ça risque d'être imbuvable :



Last login: Tue Oct 11 20:11:59 on ttys000
ALXDESIGNMAC:~ alxdesign$ sudo tcpdump -i en1 -v -c 300 -A host 192.168.0.10
Password:
tcpdump: listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
22:59:30.437621 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.0.1 tell 192.168.0.10, length 28
........,.X..1...
..........
22:59:30.746116 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 1, id 9256, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 161)
    192.168.0.10.58961 > 239.255.255.250.ssdp: UDP, length 133
E...$(.....w...
.....Q.l....M-SEARCH * HTTP/1.1
Host:239.255.255.250:1900
ST:urn:schemas-upnp-org:device:InternetGatewayDevice:1
Man:"ssdp:discover"
MX:3


22:59:33.715558 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 1, id 9257, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 161)
    192.168.0.10.58961 > 239.255.255.250.ssdp: UDP, length 133
E...$).....v...
.....Q.l....M-SEARCH * HTTP/1.1
Host:239.255.255.250:1900
ST:urn:schemas-upnp-org:device:InternetGatewayDevice:1
Man:"ssdp:discover"
MX:3


22:59:36.787581 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 1, id 9258, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 161)
    192.168.0.10.58961 > 239.255.255.250.ssdp: UDP, length 133
E...$*.....u...
.....Q.l....M-SEARCH * HTTP/1.1
Host:239.255.255.250:1900
ST:urn:schemas-upnp-org:device:InternetGatewayDevice:1
Man:"ssdp:discover"
MX:3


22:59:37.095906 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 17142, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 192)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0xf514 (correct), seq 987556141:987556281, ack 1968647207, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989406 ecr 4791296], length 140SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E...B.@.@.u........
....:..-uW,'...........
.....I.......SMB2............................D...
.............D.D.........G................\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.D.e.s.k.t.o.p.\.T.E.S.T...
22:59:37.107083 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9259, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 228)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0xfa5c (correct), seq 1:177, ack 140, win 63, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793624 ecr 312989406], length 176SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...$+@...Ty...
........uW,':......?.\.....
.I%..........SMB2...........................

.h...
.8...h.D.....u..........................W.......W.......W.......W.........................................................T.E.S.T...
22:59:37.107120 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 19183, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x5100 (correct), ack 177, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989417 ecr 4793624], length 0
E..4J.@.@.ne.......
....:...uW,.....Q......
.....I%.
22:59:37.107176 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 50391, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 182)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x85f3 (correct), seq 140:270, ack 177, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989417 ecr 4793624], length 130SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E.....@.@..........
....:...uW,............
.....I%....~.SMB2............................:...
.............:.D...~.....=................\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.D.e.s.k.t.o.p...
22:59:37.109063 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9260, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 236)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0xeafb (correct), seq 177:361, ack 270, win 63, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793624 ecr 312989417], length 184SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...$,@...Tp...
........uW,.:..;...?.......
.I%..........SMB2...........................

.p...
.8...p.D.....}......................^@C(=...Y...W...Y...W...Y...W.........................................................D.e.s.k.t.o.p.....
22:59:37.109096 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 7330, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x4fc5 (correct), ack 361, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989418 ecr 4793624], length 0
E..4..@.@..........
....:..;uW-.....O......
.....I%.
22:59:37.109174 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 57295, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 166)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0xba1b (correct), seq 270:384, ack 361, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989418 ecr 4793624], length 114SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E.....@.@..........
....:..;uW-............
.....I%....n.SMB2............................*...
.............*.D...n.....-................\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E...
22:59:37.110996 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9261, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 244)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0x4a4d (correct), seq 361:553, ack 384, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793624 ecr 312989418], length 192SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...$-@...Tg...
........uW-.:......>JM.....
.I%..........SMB2...........................

.x...
.8...x.D............................*8z&=......~.......~.......~..................................A.L.X.D.E.S.~.1.........a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.
22:59:37.111021 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27325, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x4e92 (correct), ack 553, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989419 ecr 4793624], length 0
E..4j.@.@.N........
....:...uW.O....N......
.....I%.
22:59:37.111482 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 59835, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 126)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x2cce (correct), seq 384:458, ack 553, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989419 ecr 4793624], length 74SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E..~..@.@..N.......
....:...uW.O....,......
.....I%....F.SMB2................................................D...F............
22:59:37.112843 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9262, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 136)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0xf065 (correct), seq 553:637, ack 458, win 62, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793624 ecr 312989419], length 84SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...$.@...T....
........uW.O:......>.e.....
.I%........P.SMB2...........................
........8.....8..........e.....ZB.	............
22:59:37.112869 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 49880, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x4df3 (correct), ack 637, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989420 ecr 4793624], length 0
E..4..@.@..{.......
....:...uW......M......
.....I%.
22:59:37.112925 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 37813, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 196)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x3290 (correct), seq 458:602, ack 637, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989420 ecr 4793624], length 144SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E.....@.@.%........
....:...uW......2......
.....I%......SMB2............................H...
.............H.D.........K......-.........\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.D.e.s.k.t.o.p.\.T.E.S.T.\.*...
22:59:37.117232 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9263, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [.], cksum 0x8852 (correct), seq 637:2085, ack 602, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793625 ecr 312989420], length 1448WARNING: Packet is continued in later TCP segments
SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...$/@...O}...
........uW..:......C.R.....
.I%..........SMB2...........................

.....
.8.....D..........!.....|...d...........W.......W.......W.......W...............................................................h...........W.......W.......W.......W...................................................................h.........L.W.....L.W.....L.W.......W.......................
.................................t.e.s.t.1.x.........S.W.....S.W.....L.W.....S.W.................................T.E.S.T.1.-.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e..........\..W....\..W.....L.W....\..W.......................$.........T.E.C.0.3.E.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.0.).................F.W.....F.W.....L.W.....F.W.......................$.........T.E.C.2.1.9.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.1.)................B..W....B..W.....L.W....i..W.......................$.........T.E.F.9.2.6.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.2.)...............4T..W...4T..W.....L.W...4T..W.......................$.........T.E.F.7.4.B.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.3.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.8.A.3.C.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.4.).................E.W.....E.W.....L.W.....E.W.......................$.........T.E.1.C.7.A.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.5.).................G.W.....G.W.....L.W.....H.W.......................$.........T.E.A.0.C.4.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.6.)...
22:59:37.117958 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9264, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [.], cksum 0x51f4 (correct), seq 2085:3533, ack 602, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793625 ecr 312989420], length 1448SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E...$0@...O|...
........uW4K:......CQ......
.I%..................
P.W....
P.W.....L.W....
P.W.......................$.........T.E.D.1.C.2.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.7.)...............U.x.W...U.x.W.....L.W...e.x.W.......................$.........T.E.D.3.A.D.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.8.)...............l8..W...l8..W.....L.W...}_..W.......................$.........T.E.E.8.9.1.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.1.9.)...............^...W...^...W.....L.W...^...W.......................".........T.E.S.T.1.-.~.2.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.).............W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.1.5.F.B.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.0.)................{..W....{..W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.6.D.8.B.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.1.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.F.E.C.9.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.2.).................l.W.....l.W.....L.W.....l.W.......................$.........T.E.C.D.6.5.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.3.)...............v...W...v...W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.B.4.1.2.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.4.)...............y...W...y...W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.B.6.F.C.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.5.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.0.6.4.2.~.1.......
22:59:37.117984 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 15068, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x42d0 (correct), ack 3533, win 65341, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989424 ecr 4793625], length 0
E..4:.@.@.~x.......
....:...uW9....=B......
.....I%.
22:59:37.118570 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9265, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1500)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [.], cksum 0xddcd (correct), seq 3533:4981, ack 602, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793625 ecr 312989420], length 1448SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E...$1@...O{...
........uW9.:......C.......
.I%.......t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.6.).................9.W.....9.W.....L.W.....9.W.......................$.........T.E.0.4.6.7.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.7.)...............muP.W...muP.W.....L.W...muP.W.......................$.........T.E.0.E.7.3.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.8.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.4.E.1.F.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.2.9.)................@..W....@..W.....L.W....g..W.......................".........T.E.S.T.1.-.~.3.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.)..........Z..W....Z..W.....L.W....Z..W.......................$.........T.E.7.A.7.9.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.0.)................A..W....A..W.....L.W....h..W.......................$.........T.E.9.7.6.1.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.1.)................+h.W....+h.W.....L.W...&Rh.W.......................$.........T.E.9.9.4.C.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.2.).................i.W.....i.W.....L.W.....i.W.......................$.........T.E.2.3.F.2.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.3.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.2.1.1.8.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.4.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W.......................$.........T.E.5.1.7.F.~.1.........t.e.s.t.1. .-. .C.o.p.i.e. .(.3.5.)...................W.......W.....L.W.......W...............
22:59:37.118691 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9266, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 68)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0x080f (correct), seq 4981:4997, ack 602, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793625 ecr 312989420], length 16SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)

E..D$2@...U....
........uW?.:......C.......
.I%.............$.......
22:59:37.118708 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 39552, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0x3dce (correct), ack 4997, win 65158, options [nop,nop,TS val 312989425 ecr 4793625], length 0
E..4..@.@..........
....:...uW?.....=......
.....I%.
22:59:37.119891 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9267, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 180)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0x7d3d (correct), seq 4997:5125, ack 602, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4793625 ecr 312989425], length 128SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)


////////////////////////////////////////on coupe, c'est trop long


////////////////////////////////////////vers la FIN

E...Mv@.@.k........
....:...uW......Lc.....
..m..I.......SMB..................................T..........................................W..\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\...T.e.m.p.o.r.a.r.y.I.t.e.m.s.:.A.F.P._.A.f.p.I.n.f.o..............<.<.....<.......
23:06:49.743926 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9850, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 248)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0x5cbc (correct), seq 23197:23393, ack 5258, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4836886 ecr 313421187], length 196SMB PACKET: SMBntcreateX (REPLY)

E...&z@...R....
........uW..:......C\......
.I....m......SMB............................"..g........yX$.j}..9.).j}..9.).j}..9.).j}......@.......<.........................<.............>.y.AFP.....................@...................................
23:06:49.743994 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4702, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0xa2aa (correct), ack 23393, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421195 ecr 4836886], length 0
E..4.^@.@..........
....:...uW.............
..m..I..
23:06:49.744070 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 6774, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 97)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x11c6 (correct), seq 5258:5303, ack 23393, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421195 ecr 4836886], length 45SMB PACKET: SMBclose (REQUEST)

E..a.v@.@..........
....:...uW.............
..m..I.....).SMB.....................................
23:06:49.752731 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9851, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 91)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0x93ef (correct), seq 23393:23432, ack 5303, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4836887 ecr 313421195], length 39SMB PACKET: SMBclose (REPLY)

E..[&{@...R....
........uW..:......C.......
.I....m....#.SMB...............................
23:06:49.752808 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 63338, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0xa24d (correct), ack 23432, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421203 ecr 4836887], length 0
E..4.j@.@..........
....:...uW.......M.....
..m..I..
23:06:49.752954 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 18012, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 182)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0xbd41 (correct), seq 5303:5433, ack 23432, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421203 ecr 4836887], length 130SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REQUEST)

E...F\@.@.rv.......
....:...uW.......A.....
..m..I.....~.SMB2............................:.................:.D...~.....=..........\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.N.T.U.S.E.R...D.A.T...
23:06:49.754826 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9852, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 154)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0xd0ce (correct), seq 23432:23534, ack 5433, win 67, options [nop,nop,TS val 4836887 ecr 313421203], length 102SMB PACKET: SMBtrans2 (REPLY)

E...&|@...Rr...
........uW..:..f...C.......
.I....m....b.SMB2...........................
..&.....8...&.<.....+................d.......d.....:.:.$.D.A.T.A.
23:06:49.754903 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 63302, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [.], cksum 0xa163 (correct), ack 23534, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421205 ecr 4836887], length 0
........@..
....:..fuW.......c.....
..m..I..
23:06:49.755030 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 61477, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 192)
    192.168.0.21.52441 > 192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds: Flags [P.], cksum 0x6591 (correct), seq 5433:5573, ack 23534, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 313421205 ecr 4836887], length 140SMB PACKET: SMBntcreateX (REQUEST)

E....%@.@..........
....:..fuW......e......
..m..I.......SMB..................................2................................... ......5..\.a.l.x.d.e.s.i.g.n.H.O.M.E.\.N.T.U.S.E.R...D.A.T...
23:06:49.756477 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 128, id 9853, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 191)
    192.168.0.10.microsoft-ds > 192.168.0.21.52441: Flags [P.], cksum 0xb6b6 (correct), seq 23534:23673, ack 5573, win 66, options [nop,nop,TS val 4836887 ecr 313421205], length 139SMB PACKET: SMBntcreateX (REPLY)

E...&}@...RL...
........uW..:......B.......
.I....m......SMB............................*..............(=...............Y.......Y... .....d.......d............................................
300 packets captured
2498 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Concernant le fichier smb.conf, il n'existe pas dans private/etc/ même en affichant les fichiers cachés, j'ai rien. Je crois que Samba n'existe plus sous lion. Le protocole SMB est géré par un truc Apple.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Alors, c'est fort.
C'est exactement comme avec le répertoire works.
Le PC renvoie (SMB Reply) comme pour works 1500+1500+1500+68 octets
C'est comme si il y avait une limite dans le SMB Reply du PC

J'ai fait le test chez moi.
Je regarde la trace...


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Mais si ça venait du méchant PC... pourquoi le gentil Ipad2 arriverait à tout récupérer.
Je me demande encore lequel des 2 (pc ou macbook pro) va passer à la benne .


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Alors, chez moi, ça marche. Je vois bien tous le dossiers.
Il y a une différence.

Quand on regarde ta trace, le Mac fait une SMB Request.
Le PC fait une SMB Reply de 1500+1500+1500+68 
La liste est incomplète.

Chez moi, le Mac fait une SMB Request
Le PC fait une SMB Reply de 1500+1500+1476
Le Mac fit une 2ème SMB Request
Le PC répond, et envoie la suite de la liste.
Le Mac envoie une 3ème SMB Reaquest
Le PC envoie la fin de la liste.

La différence, c'et que chez moi (snow léo), le Mac enchaîne jusqu'à avoir la totalité de la liste.
A ce stade, on peut penser à Lion ou au paramètrage Samba.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit le PC...

Peux-tu mettre ton fichier smb.conf (sous /private/etc) dans le fil, il contient la conf pour Samba


----------



## alxdesign (11 Octobre 2011)

Intéressant, çà signifie en gros que le MAC ne reçoit pas de réponse pour les requêtes suivantes, ou que le PC ne lui donne pas... hum, bizarre.

Concernant le fichier *smb.conf, il n'existe pas dans private/etc/ même  en affichant les fichiers cachés, j'ai rien.* Je crois que Samba n'existe  plus sous lion. Le protocole SMB est géré par un truc Apple. Y'a là aussi un gros point d'interrogation car Google ne me donne pas bcp d'info sur la gestion de samba sous lion.

Demain j'ai un ami (client aussi) qui passe pour le une session de travail, il a un macbook pro, et il est sur Lion... je vais faire un test et je te tiens au courant... Je croise les doigts pour que ca marche... ou que ça marche pas... enfin je sais même pas ce que je préfèrerais lol

En tout cas merci pour cette aide précieuse, mine de rien çà me fait avancer et comprendre un peu mieux ce qui au départ semble être complètement irrationnel.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2011)

Il y a tjs la solution FTP pour échanger les fichiers.
Par exemple Filezilla serveur (gratuit) sur windows, et Filezilla client (gratuit) sur Mac

Ca, ça marchera à tt les coups...


----------



## alxdesign (12 Octobre 2011)

trop tard, maintenant que je me suis mis en tête que ce partage devait fonctionner, me connaissant, c'est foutu, j'en fais une affaire personnelle !


----------



## alxdesign (12 Octobre 2011)

Bien, comme prévu, j'ai fait le test avec un autre mac sous lion, d'ailleurs il est tout neuf sans rien d'installé dessus... et je le donne en mille... Même problème, partage limité. Le dossier WORKS n'affiche pas un dossier de plus que sur le mien. Voila, çà permet déjà d'isoler un peu le problème.
Je poursuis mais avec peu d'espoir de régler le soucis sans un vrai correctif d'apple.

++ et bonne journée

Alex


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Octobre 2011)

alxdesign a dit:


> Je poursuis mais avec peu d'espoir de régler le soucis sans un vrai correctif d'apple.



Tant qu'il en reste un peu.. (de l'espoir) 

Je crois (quasiment sûr) que le pb est côté Lion.
Si c'est un bug, pas sûr qu'apple le règle dans une prochaine mise à jour.
Samba n'est plus une priorité pour eux (voir ci-dessous)...

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193992/mac-os-x-lion-partage-de-fichiers
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193632/mac-os-x-lion-abandonnera-samba

Bonne journée à toi aussi.


----------



## alxdesign (12 Octobre 2011)

yep.
Prochain test sur un PC portable tournant sous Win7, là je verrai vraiment si c'est encore jouable ou non. Je posterai le resultat, histoire de clore cette discussion en beauté.
Merci pour tout et bonne journée à toi aussi.
Alx


----------



## alxdesign (14 Octobre 2011)

Hello. Petit passage rapide sur le forum pour préciser qu'un test de réseau avec windows XP (PC de mon voisin) a été concluant avec le Macbook pro. Aucun soucis constaté concernant le chargement des paquets.

Je vais prochainement tester avec un PC sous Win 7, autre que le miens bien sur... en espérant que çà marchera également. Dans ce cas il faudra que je regarde du côté de mon propre PC qui je le rappelle tourne en 64bit, et je ne serai pas surpris que le DEP (protection d'exécution des données) soit une nouvelle fois en cause... juste une intuition.

Je continue de poster med tests et reste ouvert à toutes suggestions bien sur.

++ et bonne soirée

Alex


----------



## alxdesign (22 Octobre 2011)

Dernier message pour clore ce sujet,

Le coupable dans l'histoire, c'était le PC, je confirme bien qu'après réinstalle du système et installation de toutes les mises à jours de Windows 7 + réinstallation des logiciels qui étaient présents quand le soucis avait été constaté, tout marche nickel avec le partage, qui en plus de ne plus bloquer l'affichage de certains dossiers sur le Mac, est beaucoup plus rapide. Je ne saurai jamais vraiment ce qui avait posé problème, mais merci à ceux qui m'ont donné des pistes et fait avancer sur le sujet.
Bonne continuation à tous et à bientôt pour des problèmes plus rationnels.

Alex


----------

